
Focus: Sound Waves Carry Mass - sohkamyung
https://physics.aps.org/articles/v12/23
======
JPLeRouzic
"For a 1-second-long, 1-watt sound wave in water, the amount of mass would be
about 0.1 milligrams."

Does it makes sense to imagine a propulsion mechanism based on that? Or is
this application idea missing something obvious?

